

Using Chrome to calculate the square root of e - gsivil

It maybe extremely obvious for most of the experienced HNers but I accidentally found it and I think it is quite neat.<p>It is just the Google Chrome Javascript console:
It is three clicks away: Wrench-&#62;Tools-&#62;Javascript Console<p>Sometimes you need to calculate something simple and you are not online or you do not have other more powerful tools. Just by:<p>&#62;Math.sqrt(Math.E) ; square root of e
1.6487212707001282<p>Of course somebody can do much more things with that(it is the Javascript Console after all).<p>I found it neat and I wanted to share. I apologize to those that find it obvious.
======
lapusta
Or just javascript:alert(Math.sqrt(Math.E)); in address bar.

